# tortilla crusted fillets



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got some tortiila crusted talipia at randalls with chiplote an lime, it was damm good, try it myself, anyone know how to do a tortilla crusted fillets recipe? saw a post further down called pecan crusted, was wondering if its the same way ? thanks


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Heres a recipe I found. We did trout fillets at work one night. I've also tried the tilapia that randall's pushes and it's good but this was better. Actually cooked both and compared side by side.

1 part oil to 3 parts lime juice(mexican lime) . Mix thouroughly.
Finely grind tortilla chips and add salt/pepper and chile powder to taste.

Dredge fillet thru oil/lime and coat with tortilla mixture completely. Do it thick is better. 
Bake in 400 degree oven in a shallow baking pan sprayed with PAM for 15 minutes or until done.
Heat up some salsa and and spread on top and a little pico and fresh cilantro. 
Squeeze more lime on top also.
That easy and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

aha ... just saw this post and now I understand the question about Randalls, Flatout ... Bay Gal said she'd seen something on the board about these but thought you just wanted to know where we found them ... We'll definitely have to try that recipe. Thanks!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

My wife bought a couple a packs and I brought one to work and cooked it. I thought it was very good. Well some guy's found out it was store bought now they call me synthetic fisherman, gortens fisherman and a few others. I had to redeem myself by bringing in trout(fresh) and cooking for everybody. 
I believe they sell a few other flavors too. What surprised me about the tilapia was that it didn't taste fishy at all and at around $5 for 2 good size fillets it's a bargain also.
I also thought about crunching up chili/lime fritos and using instead of plain tortilla chips. Might have to do a little experimenting!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I think that it would probably be much better to use fresh corn tortillas. I have cooked snapper in a shredded potato crust. It is excellent. You can probably subsitute tortilla strips for the potatoes and it would probably work. 

I will look for that recipe.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

You have to cruch the chips(finely), I'm not sure how to crush a corn tortilla. What I did look for was the small tortilla strips that are hard but couldn't find them.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Well, I"m like you ... liked it enough to experiment around with a fresh version. I'd like to see how it comes out with flounder.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Think I might try it with some Ling fillets tomorrow night!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

My thinking is that it would be sort of like coconut shrimp as well. You would have to make some sort of batter to bind the tortilla strips to the fish. I guess a simple milk, egg, flour wash would work here. Dredge the fish in the flour, then the milk/egg mixture (1 egg for every cup of milk) then, press the shredded tortilla strips onto the filet. Press hard to make sure they bind. To cook you will have to pan fry in about a 1/2" oil to set the crust. finish in the oven at about 375 degrees. At least that is the plan. I have some snapper filets that would work perfect for this. 


I do not know about the crushed corn chip batter. Maybe this will be way differant than that one, but we will see.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

manintheboat,

Keep me informed how it comes out! Sounds kinda interesting.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Saltine crackers make a good coating also. Use a blender to crush the chips. Works real well.
We do what manintheboat suggested -- flour first, then egg/milk bath, then crackers/chips.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

That saltine cracker crust is my all around favorite. You pretty much do exactly like I do. In my opinion, there is not better way to fry shrimp than that breading. Works great for chicken and chicken fried steak as well. That is my mom's standard breading.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds good but I was trying to stay away from frying anything. This (the original) recipe with tortilla chips crushed you only have to bake and it's very quick and easy and possibly a little healthier(except for chips). Chips, lime juice, seasoning and a little oil plus salsa to serve with thats it. Next time I fry anything I'm going to try the saltine crust though. Thanks for the tips.

All that being said about healthy and all...what's the best way, THAT'S GOOD, to cook a healthy fish. Let's hear ya'lls recipes.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yea,im gonna try that, thanks, i only buy them fillets at randalls when they put them on sale, theres also crusted cod i think theres like 4-5 different kinds, i havent tried anything but the tortilla crust and theres a coconut crust with mango , what l like also is it wasnt fishy at all, when on sale there its like 3.50-4.50 for the 2 fillets with a few fries an 2-3 shrimp, yum, when they put it on sale sometimes it says previously frozen but i always buy em froze so i can throw some in my frezzer without refrezzing, and its called sea cusine. i thought the talipia was so good i tried to find out about it and some guy i emailed at the univesity of arizona told me its a native species of isreal and over in that area, he said its what jesus woulda fed the multitudes, but im sure its farmed raised? anybody here know?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Man, you guys are making me fish-hungry again ... been 2 days already


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> My wife bought a couple a packs and I brought one to work and cooked it. I thought it was very good. Well some guy's found out it was store bought now they call me synthetic fisherman, gortens fisherman and a few others. I had to redeem myself by bringing in trout(fresh) and cooking for everybody.
> I believe they sell a few other flavors too. What surprised me about the tilapia was that it didn't taste fishy at all and at around $5 for 2 good size fillets it's a bargain also.
> I also thought about crunching up chili/lime fritos and using instead of plain tortilla chips. Might have to do a little experimenting!


 tell them to call u the gourmet gortons fisherman cause its sure a little better than that !! i even told my neighbor about these fillets ands his wife called and told me, thanks cause they really enjoyed them too !! hey if jesus fed these fish to his homies , its got to be good !! lol ,, as far as crunching up the lime, i see on these cooking shows they have like a file kinda thang that you use to grind the lime zest off the lime !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Yup, the crushed cracker is my favorite as well......shirmp, chicken and CFS.

Don't know how HEALTHY this is but I figured I should cut down on the fried stuff some so I started cooking fish on the grill using a basting I use for chicken occassionally. Stick of melted butter(VERY HEALTHY!), some lime juice and garlic salt in sauce pan. Put fillets on a griddle/cookie sheet then baste well and sprinkle on some Tony's to taste. When cooking whole flounder I cut x's down to the bone to get the flavor throughout.
Now for the healthy part --- use foil on the cookie sheet and spray both with Pam beforehand. Again, for health reasons.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Yup, the crushed cracker is my favorite as well......shirmp, chicken and CFS.
> 
> Don't know how HEALTHY this is but I figured I should cut down on the fried stuff some so I started cooking fish on the grill using a basting I use for chicken occassionally. Stick of melted butter(VERY HEALTHY!), some lime juice and garlic salt in sauce pan. Put fillets on a griddle/cookie sheet then baste well and sprinkle on some Tony's to taste. When cooking whole flounder I cut x's down to the bone to get the flavor throughout.
> Now for the healthy part --- use foil on the cookie sheet and spray both with Pam beforehand. Again, for health reasons.


 since were being so heart smart,,etc,,, dont forget the six pack of shiner !! offcourse > HEALTH REASONS<


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Potato encrusted fillets...*

Shred your taters (I have one of those Salad Shooters to shred my taters, but you can use the manual grader types.) Rinse the taters once you have them shredded (to remove as much starch as possible. This will make them crisper when you fry them up) Also dry the tater shreds. Paint your fillets with Dijon Mustard and then pack that side with the shredded taters, paint the other side and repeat. Drop into hot oil deep enough to cook the taters on one side of the fish. Gently roll the fillet over when one side is done. When the taters are done, so is the fish. Then remove from grease and drain and then salt and pepper to taste. You don't taste the mustard...Vjer


----------



## zigger (Jun 6, 2004)

Tortilla chips are nothing but dried corn tortillas. You can dry corn tortillas in the microwave (check every 30 secs) or in an oven(400 degrees-check every few minutes untill they are dry. Then crumble, stick crumbled chips in food processor and let it rip.


----------

